# D.I.Y. Diotom Filter



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone had success building their own diotom filter? They are so expensive in the stores!


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*Diatom Filters*

I have the Vortex XL which is the heaviest duty one that I've seen. I think I recently saw it for $118 on-line somewhere. I think the diatom powder is $9 for 50# at home depot. I like the XL because the filter bag has a lot of surface area and the filter can take about 4 cups of diatom powder. This means that the filter works a lot longer without clogging and can clear the water quickly.

I've seen the filter bag for $19. It may seem like a lot of money but the last filter I bought I've taken care of and used for over 20 years. think my filter is about 21-22 years old.

The actual expendable filter material cost runs me only about $5 a year.

Considering the cost of a good motor, the special design of the pump housing, and the design of the filter bag, I would find it difficult for me to make a filter half as good as the XL for the same price as a new one.

Steve Pituch


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I haven't build one but here is an alternative modification to Magnum 350. Pictures are taken by me.

*Initial setup w/ Flourite*
































































*1 hour later*


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Awesome Jay, but what do you put under your Flourite? I can see something dark, is it topsoil?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Awesome Jay, but what do you put under your Flourite? I can see something dark, is it topsoil?


Nothing, its a shadow. .This was done way back


----------



## bannor9 (Feb 26, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Has anyone had success building their own diotom filter? They are so expensive in the stores!


Not directly... however, you can build one using the 10 inch tubes that are part of an RO filter. You can purchase these fittings at homedepot and sometimes even at walmart for abourn 15-30$. You will also need a 5 micron or less (like a 1 micron) insert... they usually run about the same cost as the 'canister'. You will then need some sort of pump to get the water to the canister and tubing to get it back to the tank.

http://www.watervalue.com/cartridge_filters.html for the canister

http://www.purewater4u.com/store/harmsco.shtml for the filter cartridge


----------

